# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Iron and Steel Swords of China

## Graham Cave

If anybody still hasn't got a copy of Alex Huangfu's _'Iron and Steel Swords of China'_, our Chinese Sword Society is currently running a competition to win a signed copy of the book  (kindly donated by the author).

The competition is free to enter. Closing date for entries is 15th February 2008. You can find full details here.

----------


## Richard Furrer

Graham,
Will there be an English translation of this book out soon?

Ric

----------


## josh stout

> Graham,
> Will there be an English translation of this book out soon?
> 
> Ric


I have heard that there are no plans for an English translation, but the pictures are worth it anyway, especialy if you can get it for the Chinese price.  I have a few translated articles from the author, and they are not very impressive, but the book is an amazing resource for pictures.
Josh

----------


## Graham Cave

> Graham,
> Will there be an English translation of this book out soon?
> 
> Ric


Hi Richard,

Alex and Lisa do intend to publish an English language edition. They are currently negotiating with publishers. Hopefully the English version will not be too far away.........

----------


## josh stout

That's great, if the words match the quality of the swords and photographs, it will be the most important book available.
Josh

----------


## Larry Lim

Dear All,

Any idea if the English translation of the said book is out already? I chanced upon the Chinese version while crawling the Net, & I read from this thread the possibility of an English translated one... 

Any idea, anyone??

Thanks in advance,
Larry

----------


## Graham Cave

It's not out yet, I'm afraid. The English language version is still in the pipeline.

----------


## David A. Kornbluth

Can anyone give me the name of this book, and the name of the author, in Chinese, or in pinyin with the tones indicated?

----------


## Garrett C.

中国刀剑 - 皇甫江

----------


## Carlo Giuseppe Tacchini

Sorry to bump this old thread, but I'm seriously
interested in the translation. 
Nothing available yet ?

----------


## kevin.feng

not yet - what i learned from Alex :-(

----------


## Carlo Giuseppe Tacchini

Many thanks. 
Please update us when it'll be available. 
I think there are several persons interested in.

----------


## Alex Kakashi

just wanted to be sub. to this thread.

I was actually living in china when this was book was released lol.  I would like to have a copy of both language versions...

----------


## Richard Furrer

Any word on the translation?
Does anyone have a Chinese copy of the book for sale?

Ric

----------


## Richard Furrer

http://cgi.ebay.com/Book-Iron-and-St...item5198a54bf6

copies on ebay now.

Ric

----------


## Larry Lim

Thanks for the heads up, Ric.. I've just put down my order online.. Should be getting it between 14-21 days. The site shows they have only 2 more copies left, so for those keen, do hurry & get yours : )

Thanks again, Ric  :Smilie:

----------


## Iain H.

Thanks for the heads up!  I've been after a copy of the book for a while to get some inspiritation for a restoration project.  Can't wait until it turns up  :Smilie:

----------


## Larry Lim

Just want to keep everyone who's keen or had ordered the book updated

I ordered & paid on 9 Apr 2011, but to-date have yet to receive mine  :Frown:   The last known location of the package was in Shanghai dated 15 Apr '11  :Frown: 

Am I the only unlucky fella, or you folks have the same encounter? I'm really worried.

Thanks.

----------


## Richard Furrer

I recall it took my books about 50 days to get to me Jan 28th order date..arrived late March.
Actually I did two orders with Y. Shen and the second order arrived before the first.
I have spend over $400 with him in two shipments...no issues with him, only the proverbial "slow boat from China" on getting the books.

I'd say sit on your hands and or find another hobby while the books make their journey.

Ric

----------


## Larry Lim

Gosh~ I'll have to be a lot more patient than now *sigh* 

Thanks for the feedback, Richard..

----------


## Larry Lim

My patience paid off, finally. The book arrived at my doorsteps today, much to my delight  :Smilie: 

To this point, I'd like to compliment the seller, who upon my feedback that the book did not reach me, promptly refunded my money! I'm making arrangement to make good the payment again..

----------


## Richard Furrer

Larry,
Glad it worked out..thought it would.

Ric

----------

